# Battery Charging / Power issues



## Michalec (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello

If I have a 120/240 volt generator and I am using a 4 prong 30 amp to 3 prong adapter to plug the camper into is it still sending 240v to the RV?

My RV repair guy says that it is and that it is causing the battery to not charge properly. He said I should start using the 20 amp house outlet instead but previously he had said to not do that because it needed to run off of a 30 amp outlet. The problem is that after 3 new batteries and a new whatever charges the battery, the battery still goes dead after only a few hours. even after having been on the generator for 5 hours and with no lights, pump, water heater etc running.

Thank You!


----------



## CalkinsKL (Aug 7, 2017)

Is your power supply 50 amp (4 prongs) or 30 amp (3 prongs ... not a grounded 110v outlet 3)? The adapter you use needs to reduce source amp to camper amp. If you have a cheaper adapter you may need the correct size "dog bone" heavy duty adapter.


----------

